# Toshiba Satellite C855D-S5106 BIOS Supervisor Password Reset



## Squatta (May 19, 2017)

I was given a Toshiba Satellite C855D-S5106 laptop by my sister some time ago. Either I entered a BIOS Supervisor Password in my BIOS (INSYDEH2O REV3.7) or she did some time ago. Either way, I can't figure it out. I have seen videos for clearing this (most notably How to Reset BIOS Password on a Toshiba Satellite Laptop, by DIY Tech).

I see there are many variations between the different series of the C855D models. Some require the solder points by the CMOS battery be shorted, while others require the B500 solder points to be shorted. I have two CMOS battery places in my laptop, as they must have moved it between models and didn't remove the option from the case. The place where they show shorting, it doesn't have a battery and is instead in another place. The motherboard is a Toshiba V000275270.


Will shorting any of these work (allow me to reset the BIOS password)?
Will it cause issues? (Is there other verbiage on the motherboard I should be looking for?)
Does this work if I have an EEPROM? (How do I know if I have an EEPROM?)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Howdy and welcome. You may want to re-read the rules page, as we do not assist with bypassing passwords. As a result, I'm going to close this out.

thanks, 

v


----------

